# Half and Half question



## jethro (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi there,
I have a recipe that requires half and half but we don't have any here, any advice on what to substitute? I would appreciate the help.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## boz (Jan 16, 2004)

Its light cream that most people use with coffee. You can make a substitute for 1 cup of H and H for 7/8 C milk + 1 ½ tablespoons butter.


Boz


----------



## jethro (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you, Boz


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

or use 1/2 milk and 1/2 heavy cream

pat


----------

